# mercury vapor - your thoughts?



## Dan Crawford (28 Jul 2008)

Hi all, i've just acquired two Arcadia 3 series 125w mercury vapor pendants and wondered what your thoughts were. I've gotta replace the bulbs and lampspecs have 4100K bulbs but thats it. Dennerle do some too @ 4000.
I have a 100w Arcadia 80cm luminaire at the moment and i'm thinking of replacing it with either one or both over my 80cm (160l)
I'd be interested in your thoughts.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Jul 2008)

Hey BigDan!
                 The K ratings are all over the map these days. Theoretically the 4000K should appear reddish/orangyish but these are sometimes meaningless. It's better if they gave a wavelength value, then you'd kind of know what kind of visual impact to expect. They might look a bit dim and eerie, but then again they might be OK. The plants won't care though.

Cheers,


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Jul 2008)

thanks pal! I'm gonna put them up, lets have a go hey, what harm can i do? it's only 4 holes in the ceiling


----------



## Wolfenrook (28 Jul 2008)

Give em a try, for many years mercury vapour pendants were considered the bees knees for planted tanks.

Ade


----------



## JazzyJeff (28 Jul 2008)

I have been running them for the last 6 years over my 500litre discus tank, i really rate them !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Jul 2008)

what do ya hate about them pal?


----------



## JamesM (28 Jul 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> what do ya hate about them pal?


Specsavers?


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Jul 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> what do ya hate about them pal?



I think JazzyJeff states that he "rates" it (high?), not that he "hates" it. I'm assuming that's a good thing? :? 

Cheers,


----------



## oldwhitewood (29 Jul 2008)

They're a bit old hat now IMO. Most people use T5 or MH. Some are now using LEDs but I've got no experience of them. 

If you like the colour of the lights then of course it's down to personal preference, I'm not keen on the yellow cast you get from Mercury Vapour.


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Jul 2008)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He he, you know what i'm like


----------



## JazzyJeff (29 Jul 2008)

Have too agree the colour of them is a bit yellowish but I dont mind that, they still make my discus look good !!!!!


----------



## Wolfenrook (31 Jul 2008)

You could always balance the yellow out by adding a plant tube at the back of the tank to offset it.

Ade


----------



## Dan Crawford (31 Jul 2008)

Well i've suspended them from the ceiling and they look awesome. The colour is teffific, there is currently one pink and one white bulb in there and i'm more than happy with it, better than the colours from my Dennerle T5's IMO, well cuffed.

Anyone want an 80cm arcadia T5 luminaire?


----------



## vauxhallmark (11 Aug 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Hi all, i've just acquired two Arcadia 3 series 125w mercury vapor pendants and wondered what your thoughts were. I've gotta replace the bulbs and lampspecs have 4100K bulbs but thats it. Dennerle do some too @ 4000.
> I have a 100w Arcadia 80cm luminaire at the moment and i'm thinking of replacing it with either one or both over my 80cm (160l)
> I'd be interested in your thoughts.
> 
> ...



So did you put them both over the tank in the end?

I used to run a tank under MV, and I loved it - really brings out the green of plants for me. Also loved the 'sunrise effect' when they go on - much nicer than flourescent flickering!

Can you take a pic of them over the tank? Let us know how your plants get on with them.


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Aug 2008)

Here they are, i really like them, the look of the luminaire it's self and the color of the lamps.
I've raised the rear one up a bit so you can see them both. The Arcadia suspension kit is genius!


----------



## Wolfenrook (12 Aug 2008)

Holy carp that looks like a LOT of light!   

Ade


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Aug 2008)

Wolfenrook said:
			
		

> Holy carp that looks like a LOT of light!
> 
> Ade


Yup    250w over 160L, thats 1.5 watts per liter and like 5.5 watts per gallon


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Aug 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Yup    250w over 160L, thats 1.5 watts per liter and like 5.5 watts per gallon


Algae magnets  they look great


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Algae magnets  they look great


We'll see, it'll take some tweeking and NUFF co2 but i recon i can handle it. Watch this space....


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Aug 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> We'll see, it'll take some tweeking and NUFF co2 but i recon i can handle it. Watch this space....


Yeah will be great to see the end results, I am now trying 6x24w over my Rio 125 just for testing too. But still nothing compared to what you going to try, what kind of photo periods you plan to run?


----------



## Dan Crawford (12 Aug 2008)

well up untill yesterday i was accidentally running 10 hrs  on a brand new tank with aquasoil  only had a bit of algae so checked it straight away and i'd set the timers up wrong, doh. I'm gonna run one for 8 hrs and the other for about 5 hrs in the middle, i'll see how it goes. I've got pretty high hopes.
I recon will all the equipment, ferts and lighting i have plus good maintenance it'll be a stunner for sure   doh, now ive jinxed it hey


----------



## Wolfenrook (13 Aug 2008)

That tank is crying out for some killer reds!  With that light you should be able to get blood red!!!   How about an autumn influenced scape for a change?   

Ade


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Aug 2008)

Thats a lovely idea, i've got a load of red stems in there already or on order so great minds think alike i say  
The color of the hardscape will really lend it's self to an autumn theme. You've got me thinking now and i've just cemented the name for the scape, nice one!


----------



## jay (14 Aug 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Thats a lovely idea, i've got a load of red stems in there already or on order so great minds think alike i say
> The color of the hardscape will really lend it's self to an autumn theme. You've got me thinking now and i've just cemented the name for the scape, nice one!



Fossilized wood Dan?

Really good looking pendants. What sort of heat do they give off?


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Aug 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> Fossilized wood Dan?


Fossilised wood - the greatest piece of hardscape that money can buy i recon. TGM have loads, get down there and grab some before it all goes LOL. And yes, that what's in there lol.

The MV's are warm i must say but i don't heat my tank so it's kinda benificial, if i feel it getting a bit hot i'll just raise them up


----------



## jay (14 Aug 2008)

Can't wait to get up there, convinced my girl to spend a weekend up that way. Bit far for a day trip where I am.
Think I would happily bankrupt myself there though  
Need to teach myself some self control before I go.

Soon as You said about autumn I thought of fossilized wood, something about that stuff and red stems that just look.... awesome


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Aug 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> Soon as You said about autumn I thought of fossilized wood, something about that stuff and red stems that just look.... awesome


You know it!


----------

